# Ioline Crystalpress II



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, I sure wish I knew just how slow this machine was compared to the other automated rhinestone setters before we bought it. Watching this thing set rhinestones is almost like watching paint dry.

Looking at the math, it appears to set stones at about 1/4 of the speed of the CAMS machine. It was less expensive than the CAMS so I guess you just get what you pay for. UGH....

Maybe we should just trade up....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Keep in mind that if you get a CAMS machine or any other larger rhinestone setting machine, you'll also have to factor in an air compressor. 

Why are you watching the machine set stones? I think the whole point is that you can set it up to make your transfers so it frees you up to do other things like design or heat press.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> Keep in mind that if you get a CAMS machine or any other larger rhinestone setting machine, you'll also have to factor in an air compressor.
> 
> Why are you watching the machine set stones? I think the whole point is that you can set it up to make your transfers so it frees you up to do other things like design or heat press.


 
I wouldn't have to watch it so much if it would set the stones right side up. It seems like about 2% of the stones (10SS) get set upside down on the transfer paper. That and it will hang and not get a stone in the wheel and eventually time out.

Do the CAMS machines have better accuracy?

The air is not a problem because we are a full service decorator. We have screenprint equipment and other things that use air so we already have that plumbed into the building.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

So can I assume that the main reason we have so many misplaced stones is because we use the "Ioline Rhinestones" we purchase from them? Are these stones substandard?

If anyone knows if Ioline is using cheap Chinese stones that would be indicative of placement problems, please let me know. Doing my research, they seem to have the cheapest prices but what good is that if they slow down the already slow setting process of this machine.

I want a stone that gets picked up in every hole in the wheel and keeps the machine moving. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

HTT130 said:


> So can I assume that the main reason we have so many misplaced stones is because we use the "Ioline Rhinestones" we purchase from them? Are these stones substandard?
> 
> If anyone knows if Ioline is using cheap Chinese stones that would be indicative of placement problems, please let me know. Doing my research, they seem to have the cheapest prices but what good is that if they slow down the already slow setting process of this machine.
> 
> I want a stone that gets picked up in every hole in the wheel and keeps the machine moving. Is that too much to ask?


There are tons of post on here about the fact that the CPII is NO speed demon Sorry you didn't see them. My main purpose for purchasing was to "get my hands off of those templates" and allow me to do other things like design, send invoices, etc.

No, Ioline does not use "cheap Chinese" stones. There stones are very nice, very expensive, but very nice. 1. If your sorter wheel is turning without a stone falling into place, that is indicative of some other problem.
Does it just keep spinning and nothing falls, then it stops and blinks - make sure there is not a stone or something stuck to the underside of the little sweeper arm - there is some reason, or something, that is preventing the stones from falling into the holes. I'm sure you've done the obvious and made sure you were using the right size sorter wheel.

Does the C-stick go down to an empty hole like it's picking up a stone - somthing is making your sensor think there is a stone there - clean your sorter wheel, sometimes little pieces of stuff gets stuck in those small holes and blocks the light sensor. Clean your C-stick tip. Remove the little rubber tip and use some canned air to blow away any lint that may have accumulated. Did the C-stick tip in alcohol and blow dry with air. Clean out your filter by removing it from the clear tubes and blowing it out with air.

If you're getting a lot of USD stones, let Ioline know so they can see if they have a bad batch. Also check your sweeper arm to make sure that it is not cracked or defective, thus it's not low enough to catch the USD stones.

I think 2% USD is on the high end of acceptable. After all, 2% of say a 500 stone design is only 10 stones. Yes, we all want it to be perfect, and you never have a misplaced stone, but given that even a slight difference in the height of a stone can throw it off, I don't see that happening. I don't think I've run a design yet where a stone fell in EVERY hole during EVERY pass, but I get a pretty good consistency going.

All in all, I felt the same way when I first got my CPII. I was in such a rush, that it was driving me crazy to think how NOT fast the machine was moving. Now, instead of stressing over the lack of speed, I just don't take orders I can't finish in the time I plan to finish them. You learn after a while about how long it will take, and you plan accordingly. This past weekend, I ran over 60 transfers through my CPII, 3 of which had 3,998 stones each. You don't watch the little arm go back and forth, you just plan that time as time to complete something else, and just make sure you hear the noise 

I just finished my taxes and Uncle Sam is going to get me a second CPII!!


----------



## Krusty (Nov 15, 2007)

HTT130 said:


> So can I assume that the main reason we have so many misplaced stones is because we use the "Ioline Rhinestones" we purchase from them? Are these stones substandard?
> 
> If anyone knows if Ioline is using cheap Chinese stones that would be indicative of placement problems, please let me know. Doing my research, they seem to have the cheapest prices but what good is that if they slow down the already slow setting process of this machine.
> 
> I want a stone that gets picked up in every hole in the wheel and keeps the machine moving. Is that too much to ask?


Hi HT130,

Have you spoken to anyone at Ioline regarding the issue? If you are using the Ioline rhinestones and getting a lot of U/S/D's, it's probably an alignment issue and the tech support guys can even connect with you online and make the adjustment if necessary, but the first thing to do is find out what the problem is.

Regarding the quality of Ioline rhinestones, I can give you some background info. We get our stones from an Asian manufacturer who selects out, for Ioline, the top 10% of his manufacturing run. These stones are the most consistent in terms of diameter and table height. We also test each batch we get from overseas just to be sure that the manufacturing parameters are being met consistently. So, whatever the problem is, I don't think it's the stones and folks on here have said some nice things about the quality of the Ioline rhinestones.

Sometimes, especially if the bowl has been over-filled, a lot of stones can get jammed under the "sweep" that guides stones into the cups. This can lift the sweep off the sorter wheel and keep it from preventing inverted stones from getting into the cups. The result is U/S/D's, but if you haven't checked with Ioline's tech guys, please do so. We want to help.

Tom/Krusty/The Ioline Guy


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Krusty said:


> Hi HT130,
> 
> Have you spoken to anyone at Ioline regarding the issue? If you are using the Ioline rhinestones and getting a lot of U/S/D's, it's probably an alignment issue and the tech support guys can even connect with you online and make the adjustment if necessary, but the first thing to do is find out what the problem is.
> 
> ...


 
Will do! Thanks!


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I have an ioline with the pecosia wheels, and its the "cheap" stones that actually work better in my machine.

Take a look at your bowls, and the stones upside down in the hoppers? If so, its the size of the stones, not the alignment of the machine.

I have both this and the cams machine 1v2p. Honestly, I like the cams machine better, but it seems like I'm doing a lot more "maintenance" on the cams that I ever did with the ioline.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I was thinking again of automated machines yesterday as I was swishing in the stones to my template.I can go way,way faster doing it by hand.


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

MY CPII works great right out of the box. I only had to call the tech line one time. very nice and helpfull. The only thing I'm having issues with it with black 6SS stones. If I don't put in tons of stones the wheel not catch the stones. I guess I will call them today.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> I was thinking again of automated machines yesterday as I was swishing in the stones to my template.I can go way,way faster doing it by hand.


I have to agree Eric but as Carol mentioned they are great for having a extra pair of hands and frees you up to do others things or make twice as many designs at one time (by template and by machine). 

Some days there are not enough hours to do everything so I personally would love to have a machine....plus it's cheaper than hiring an employee


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, Eric, some of us can do it faster. However, fast was not the issue for me. Instead, I needed to be able to multi-task. My volume had clearly out paced my ability to use templates as my only method, and my space and unwillingness to be bogged down with maintenance, made a CAMS machine not of my choosing. The CPII is the perfect machine for me. Plug it up and let it run. If I have to do templates, I can output even more with the machine, but mostly, while the machine is running, I am either doing new designs or sleeping, something I wasn't getting much of.

The CPII is so simple, my 19 year old, who has the patience and attention span of a flea, does most of the operating, and so far he hasn't messed anything up


----------



## ShootieGirl (Jul 2, 2011)

imaginethatgraph said:


> MY CPII works great right out of the box. I only had to call the tech line one time. very nice and helpfull. The only thing I'm having issues with it with black 6SS stones. If I don't put in tons of stones the wheel not catch the stones. I guess I will call them today.


Can you PLEASE provide the contact info on where you got your CPII? I have been searching forever and cant find a distributor. Thanks


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

ShootieGirl said:


> Can you PLEASE provide the contact info on where you got your CPII? I have been searching forever and cant find a distributor. Thanks


Ioline.com. They sell direct.

steve


----------

